# برنامج لتسريع مشاهدة الفيديو بموقع اليوتيب SPEEDBITVIDEO ACCELERATOR YouTube



## botros1 (17 يناير 2009)

برنامج لتسريع مشاهدة الفيديو بموقع اليوتيب SPEEDBITVIDEO ACCELERATOR YouTube
​







الإصدار الأخير من البرنامج الرائع

SPEEDBIT VIDEO ACCELERATOR 

برنامج تسريع مشاهدة الفيديو بموقع YouTube




وهو مخصص لموقع youtube و تتمثل وظيفته الاساسية


فى عملية تسريع مشاهدة ملفات الفيديو اثناء تصفح الموقع ( يدعم متصفح انترنيت اكسبلورر و متصفخ موزيلا )


مما يوفر مشاهدة ممتعة لملفات الفيديو بدلا من مشاهدة بعض الثوانى ثم الانتظار


لاتمام عملية التحميل المؤقت كما يوفر البرنامج قائمة بافضل عشر ملفات على الموقع ويتم تحديث القائمة تلقائيا


كما يمكنك البرنامج بالبحث عن ملفات الفيديو داخل الموقع من خلال واجهة البرنامج





و لتشغيل البرنامج قم بالضغط دبل كليك على ايقونة البرنامج وسيبدا بالعمل


وتظهر ايقونته بجانب الساعة





وعند الضغط دبل كليك على الايقونة تظهر واجهة البرنامج و تحتوى على قائمتين

فالقائمة الاولى ( اليسرى ) للبحث و لعرض قائمة افضل عشر ملفات فيديو


والقائمة الثانية تظهر لك عمليات التسريع للقائمة للملفات المستعرضة


فى اسفل واجهة البرنامج يظهر Setting و هو لاعدادات البرنامج

وبالضغط على تظهر الاعدادات
الخيارت مرتبة كالتالى :

1: تشغيل البرنامج مع بدء تشغيل ويندوز
2: اظهار رسالة تشغيل البرنامج
3: اخفاء ايقونة البرنامج
4: تعطيل قائمة التسريع الحالية

وتحت الخيارات RESTORE DEFLAULTS وهى لاستعادة الاعدادات الاساسية للبرنامج

اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه لافضل موقع مشاركة ملفات الفيديو على الانترنت.

التحميـــــل


ضع ردا ليكتمل التحميل
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي البرنامج


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## ChristiaNKnighT (17 يناير 2009)

*برنامج جميل ومفيد
تسلم على تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتيييييييييييير
تسلم الايادى​_


----------



## H O P A (17 يناير 2009)

شكراً ...

بس ازاي اسمك بطرس ...

و مبتدي الموضوع بالجملة ديه !!!​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 يناير 2009)

برنامج جميله جداا​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

*برامج  رائع

وخاصتا لمحبي اليوتوب

شكرا جزيلا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## jasmin25 (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا لتعبك


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (27 يناير 2009)

يسلمو برنامج رائع


----------



## medo4200 (28 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا جميل اول مره امع عنو


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا

ربن يعوض تعبك


----------



## adel meshmesh (20 ديسمبر 2009)

h,;;;;;;;;;


----------



## remo2000 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alfanoble (28 ديسمبر 2009)

thankssssssss


----------



## fxfxfx (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## fxfxfx (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ياسيدي متشكرين بعتنا تهنئة وماعرفناش نحمل ميرسي


----------



## adel meshmesh (31 ديسمبر 2009)

[/sizeعام جديد سعيد ++++ الجميع يشكرك+++ وانا ايضا +++ ولكن الرابط موش شغاااال+++


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2010)

botros1 قال:


> برنامج لتسريع مشاهدة الفيديو بموقع اليوتيب speedbitvideo accelerator youtube
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


----------



## alaa elarif (8 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## fxfxfx (9 يناير 2010)

شكرالتعبك ويارية نعرف نحمل لنانحاولني من قبل معرفناش سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fxfxfx (9 يناير 2010)

حولنا ولم يتم التحميل وهذا للعلم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## fwzi (1 مايو 2010)

الرب يعطيك تعب محبتك


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راضى جريس (19 مايو 2010)

الله معك يقويك ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## القس سعد (4 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يبارككم:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههه انت بتجبرنا على الرد على العمومشكرا


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

الموثع مش شغال وياريت تقولى ازاى اخش لو شغال


----------



## ساندور (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ساندور (11 أغسطس 2010)

الرايط مش شغال


----------



## عادل زكى (12 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكرا


----------



## alfanoble (30 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج جميل ومفيد
تسلم على تعب محبتك


----------



## alfanoble (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## alfanoble (21 مارس 2011)

اشكرك  وربنا يعوضك


----------



## راضى جريس (31 مارس 2011)

اشكركم سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## ashraf+++ (1 أبريل 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتييير 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## emad raouf (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## hakaia (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكككككككككككور


----------



## adelcairo (25 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wageehalfar (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## Bakhomious (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فادى محب (10 يونيو 2011)

Thank  you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررر وجرية التجربة سلام ونعمة المسيح معك


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بكل خير


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو روفينا (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## مرمرين (24 أغسطس 2011)

ألرب يبارك مجهودتك ألفعالة


----------



## صالح9900 (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمنكو (27 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## ابا مالك (3 سبتمبر 2011)

:t16::t16::t16:


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك 
و ربنا يباركك


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## أمجد ميدو (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك  وصلاة القديسين تكون معاك


----------



## as-alasuwte (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على البرنامج


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## wageehalfar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجارى التجربه


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب سلام
شكرا بس يارب يتحمل


----------



## samevo10 (21 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## back_2_zero (24 يناير 2012)

حلو كتيررررررررررررر​


----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## نانا3 (27 مايو 2012)

​شكرا


----------



## TELLER (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Archangels (22 أغسطس 2012)

sanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررر اخي الكريم علي الموضوع والبرنامج


----------



## kamal m (31 أغسطس 2012)

مرسي علي البرنامج جاري التحميل


----------



## kamal m (31 أغسطس 2012)

مرسي جارررررررررررري  التحميل


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبك ويعطيك السمائيات عوض الارضيات والباقيات عوض الفانيات


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش شغال التحميل


----------



## رامز مجدى محروس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلا جداااااااااا


----------



## توماس2009 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يعوض تععبك


----------



## فراشه المنتدى (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## saman2 (3 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على تعبك


----------



## ooasd (3 أبريل 2013)

حلوو كتيرررررر


----------



## محروس دميان (13 يونيو 2013)

thank you


----------



## aalyhabib (28 يونيو 2013)

ياتري  يا بطرس  .. ​ 
" هل  بطرس الرسول  كان  بيطلب  مقابل لعمل  معجزات !! "​ 
كان يمكن  الأشاره  بطلب  الردود بطريقه  أخري.​ 
ياريت  تراجع  نفسك مستقبلا .​ 
وربنا  معاك​


----------



## MoKa 2 (22 يوليو 2013)

برنامج رائع 

شكراااااااااا​


----------



## winner_50 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ChristiaNKnighT قال:


> *برنامج جميل ومفيد
> تسلم على تعب محبتك*​


*شكرا علي البرنامج*


----------



## ميلاد صليب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا علي البرنامج


وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ghoprial (14 ديسمبر 2013)

عمل جميل جدا ربنا يبارككم


----------



## hisham said (3 يناير 2014)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------

